# Name of the clef



## akhill jain (Jul 14, 2020)

Hello,
I was willing to ask if anyone of you could help me out with the name of the clef on the first staff. Seeing it for the first time.


----------



## yiph2 (Jul 14, 2020)

Apparently it's a soprano clef... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clef#Soprano_clef†
Never heard of that...


----------



## akhill jain (Jul 14, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Apparently it's a soprano clef... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clef#Soprano_clef†
> Never heard of that...


Thanks a ton.
Ps: yeah, looks new to me too.


----------

